
Brief Introduction to Lisp (video series) - fogus
http://answers.oreilly.com/tag/lisp
======
datawalke
Thank you for this. I have been curious about Lisp for awhile now but never
really took time out of my day to look at it more in depth. This looks like it
will get me started.

~~~
raju
Another good resource for the same is Practical Common Lisp by Peter Seibel
[<http://gigamonkeys.com/book/>]. Like these lectures its free to read online
:-)

[Edited for spelling]

~~~
datawalke
Thank you! This is a perfect post-introduction resource.

~~~
ludwig
I also recommend this one: <http://www.lisperati.com/casting.html>

------
boundlessdreamz
Can anyone familiar with lisp, tell us, how good this is ?

~~~
yan
It's a decent introduction. If you're aware how functional languages work, you
might get more out of following a tutorial targeted towards more 'advanced'
users. However, these videos aren't very long, so I'm sure you won't lose a
lot of time by watching them.

~~~
dstein64
These ray tracing videos may be more targeted towards 'advanced' users.
However, I haven't seen the full videos.
<http://home.in.tum.de/~lehmanna/lisp-tutorial.html>

